# Monopod over 6ft?



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

Alright the title says it all.
I have been looking on amazon (my go-to online shopping site for photography) and I cannot find a single monopod over 71" tall. I myself am a lanky guy and that's just too short for me. I will be using it at the football field and the rugby pitch. I will also be moving around, so I need one around 6.2" minimum. Can anybody help me locate one?


----------



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

I FOUND ONE! 455-098 Benro MC-98M8 Carbon Fiber Monopod with 5 Leg Sections, Maximum Height 74"


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep in mind that you can put a head on it, to give you more height and some flexibility...and when you mount the camera or lens, you get another few inches up to the eye piece.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 6'3" tall and this works perfectly for me. Manfrotto 681B 3 Section Monopod (Black) - Supports 26.5 681B

Measure from the eye piece down to the bottom of whatever mounting system you are going to use and you will know how tall it really needs to be.


----------



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks gryphon and also thank you Big Mike for the input and help.


----------



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

How is a 5'2" monopod tall enough for you?


----------



## table1349 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 6'3" tall.  The pod is 5'3" tall. It is 6" from the bottom of the qr plate to the eye piece and my eyes are 4" lower than the top of my head.  When I am shooting long glass the camera is more like 8" from eyepiece to lens foot bottom.  Also my qr head adds an inch to the height of the pod.


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2010)

Bear in mind that for shooting field sports you generally don't want the camera lens axis higher than the players chests.

A good camera perspective for shooting field sports, is you down on a knee or with your butt on the ground.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> Bear in mind that for shooting field sports you generally don't want the camera lens axis higher than the players chests.
> 
> A good camera perspective for shooting field sports, is you down on a knee or with your butt on the ground.



True, but like my old granddaddy told me one hot July day when I asked him about wearing long sleeve shirts. He said, "boy, I can make a short sleeve shirt out this one, but there ain't no way you're gonna make a long sleeve shirt out of that thing you got on." :mrgreen:


----------

